# Banana question



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all-

So my Leo loves peeled, twice-quartered bananas (I know, should I also fan him with a big palm leaf at his request  My question was can he eat the peel (with ends of root(?) cut) and can he eat the peel if banana is frozen? 

Insights appreciated


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No.
I addition to being difficult to digest, banana peels are treated with lots of chemicals to prevent spoilage.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol yeah Lobo gets a whole banana each day. I asked about giving him the peel too (as I have heard it has lots of good vitamins, more than the fruit itself) but I was told they wash it in to many chemicals to make it safe to eat. They spray it to kill spiders, specifically the poisonous banana spider and yes its a real and deadly arachnid.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I have have waved about a palm branch a time or two for the pleasure of my dog lol glad to know I am not alone in spoiling my K9, my family thinks I am crazy


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Great point, Sunflower! That would be my worry, too! Although we wash all of our apples (sliced and diced for King Leo, not peeled), a banana peel appears to be able to absorb ALL chemicals (probably why we humans don't eat them, too  

Lobo Dog---isn't that the truth! spoiled (but not rotten  I sometimes wish I was my dog---he has it so good! 

Thank you for responding


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Leo has got it good. OK our dogs get eggs on the weekends cooked for them and grilled hamburgers. All GSDs need spoiling.I think its great he likes bannanas.


----------

